# wild pheasant



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Well running the dogs behind the house the other day in the snow and they put up a beautiful wild rooster. Love to see it i wish they would make a comeback. And after putting up 20 or so pen raised birds, man can those wild dudes fly. Perfect flush but id never shoot one.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've been jumping some every time out this year, hope they keep reproducing, They sure are faster than those pen raised birds !!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I've seen more rabbits this year than I can ever remember. Have only seen one pheasant all fall over several thousand acres of corn and soybeans.


----------

